
TwitterNotes - Take notes anywhere using Twitter - sdsantos
http://twitternotes.com/
======
karzeem
From their About page: "This website layout was humbly borrowed from Twitter
original layout, since we believe we are creating value for its own community
from which we belong."

I wonder how Twitter feels about sites replicating its layout. Companies using
your API is great, but I'd get uncomfortable if a company made it look to
unattentive users like my company was involved with their product. (In this
case, I just wouldn't want to be associated with that grammar).

